# wanting to adopt pigeon in illinois



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Due to recently losing companion bird of 18 yrs i am looking to adopt a rescue or non releaseable rehab. Breed or gender not important but i do have a soft spot for ferals.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. I'm sorry you lost your bird. Did you raise him? Was he a pigeon?


----------



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes he was a blue check feral. I rescued him from a neighbr boy when he was about weeks old. He was terrified when i brought him in but after three days he imprinted on me and would scream unless u brought his cage in the bedroom at nite when I went to bed. The only other animal he liked my dog. He would ride on his back all the time. I also had a ringneck dove hen but he hated her lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you don't have him anymore, but you gave him a good long life.
We have an adoption section where people look to find homes for unreleasable birds. There is often someone on here looking to do that. Hope you will stick around. 
Have you checked Craigslist, or any of the shelters in your area. Not sure where you are located.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Im in chicago.. have 4 non releasable.. 2 girls 2 boys

all ferals.. one black, two blue, and one black and white flight feathers.
all 4 are unable to fly due to their injuries.. one is missing half of a wing (girl)
If interested in one or maybe two  send me a private message


----------



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reponse. However just thus morning i acquired a half grown squeaker. They are remodeling a car wash near my home. It has had a small flock of ferals nesting in it for years. Sonething told me to check it out. The workmen had destroyed several nests. There wete several newly hatched that were dead. The squeaker i got could not fly yet but u think he is part roadrunner since i had to chase him half a block to catch him. I was told an exterminator had trapped the adults. I have contacted this company before and they will not release any of the birds. Thet have a regular customer who buys them for dog training purposes. Pigeons in this town are considered vermin and rehabers won't accept them. They say its because they are a non native species. If they accept one it is just to put it to sleep. Am taking the squeaker to a friend of mine tomorrow who is a vet. He said he will check it out test a stool sample and it will probably have to be wormed. Only probkem the bird has is that it is majorly pissed at me. He knows how to bite and am glad he is a pigeon and not a hook bill. Vut he is eating seed and drinking on his own.


----------



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Please pardon the spelling on my posts. I am posting from a phone with a very small keyboard. Lok


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is great, you were there just in time for him/her, I hope he or she warms up to you.


----------



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

I raised rollers for several years when i was a kid. I interacted with the babies alot while they were still in the nest to get them used to me. From what i observed while doing this the aggressive nature and take charge attitude of this squeaker would make me belieu it is a male. It will already eat from my hand but first my hand has to be beaten into submission. When taken out of its cage and put on the floor he eill attack my foot. I think it is time to invest in a beware of bird sign. But all this is good. It means the bird is healthy and he will imprint on ne when he has calmed down. It just takes time and patience.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I guess that is better than him freaking out and panicking, he sees you as an equal so to speak..you sound like you will do a good job of it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tboy said:


> I raised rollers for several years when i was a kid. I interacted with the babies alot while they were still in the nest to get them used to me. From what i observed while doing this the aggressive nature and take charge attitude of this squeaker would make me belieu it is a male. It will already eat from my hand but first my hand has to be beaten into submission. When taken out of its cage and put on the floor he eill attack my foot. I think it is time to invest in a beware of bird sign. But all this is good. It means the bird is healthy and he will imprint on ne when he has calmed down. It just takes time and patience.


*Sorry to hear about your buddy and thank you for rescuing the youngster.

Yes, this could be a male but I had a queeker who acted very aggressive and it turned out to be a SHE. He is going to make quite a pet.  

Sounds like he/she has quite a strong personality, keep us updated!*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice save. Let us know how it goes.


----------

